# AMD or Intel



## Bhav (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to buy a new processor which one is best for me plzzz sugest

AMD Phenom X6 1100T or intel core i7 - 2600k


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 25, 2011)

all sandy bridge i5 and i7 are better than phenom II X6. btw mention your budget and the forum members will give you the exact match. if you wait till Q3 2011 you may get hands on amd bulldozer lineup. there is also a pc questionaire template in buying advice section. fill it up.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

Core i7-2600k anyday.

AMD will be launching new "Bulldozer" processors later.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 25, 2011)

ok if you get i7-2600k then you need a p67 mobo for overclocking and will have to add graphics card for sure because you cant use integrated graphics then. but if you opt for x6 you will get a much cheaper mobo with much better integrated graphics than any intel mobo.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2011)

actually utkarsh new intel HD3000 and HD2000 in sandy bridge are little better than any of amd integrated graphics now.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ok, nice piece of info. didnt know about it. thanks!


----------



## detonator2359 (Feb 26, 2011)

AMD is the best according to price... and is has awesome performance..


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2011)

@ OP - get 2600K though I would suggest you to wait for a while and get a mobo based on z68 chipset anyway.


----------



## rchi84 (Feb 26, 2011)

The Answer honestly depends on the budget and what kind of applications you want to run.

If you have around 17K for CPU+Mobo then go with the i5 2500K and P67 motherboard. If you are on a tight budget, then you can get a Phenom2 955+AM3 motherboard for around 12-13K.

If you are into photo/video editing, 3D rendering, audio editing etc, then don't opt for AMD.

For gaming, if you play RTS like Warcraft, Starcraft, Supreme Commander etc, which need powerful CPU for AI, the i5 2500K beats the AMD CPUs by a very large margin.

For other games though, the differences are not so stark, and you can use the money saved to invest in a higher end GPU. The difference is enough to upgrade from a Geforce 560 to 570, for e.g.

Overall though, for performance, efficiency and value for money, the I5 25xx and above are the best choices, but for people on tight budgets, AMD offers very good options.

Think and Decide

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------

And honestly, 80% of the software out there (and 90% of games) don't use more than 2 cores, even lesser use quad cores. So 6 cores might sound more future proof, but remember that quad cores have been around for a while now.

by the time software starts making use of 6 cores, there will be much better CPUs out there. so for the next 2 years at least, get the best quad core that can fit in your budget.


----------



## Bhav (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks for the help


----------



## ravipillai (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes I agree with *rchi84* go for it and it would be helpful in the future.
RP Infotech


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

Amd offers good value but upto a certain limit. As *rchi84* mentioned a 955be+am3 mobo @ 12-13k is not at all a good deal as one can get a i5 2400 + h67 mobo @ 14.5k. The latter is way way faster , consumes less power and is phenomenally cool. Buying an amd based processor at a budget of sandybridge cpu's is utter foolishness now.

Buying high end amd's will make sense when bulldozer arrives (hopefully). But it will have a more tougher opponent to beat (socket 2011) than current sandybridge cpu's.

Only the athlon x4's make sense now in a 30-35k budget and theu give you an option to fit in a good midrange gpu like 6850 to fit in that budget which is not possible with sandybridge at that budget.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2011)

^^agree with that

and whats that about socket 2011?


----------



## william (Mar 16, 2011)

i7 2600k go for it!!


----------



## YatharthRai (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, going with AMD is a better option, btw, whats your budget? You can buy an 8 core processor or 12 core processor(both are server processors btw.). If your current interface is LGA, then go with Intel but if AM then go with AMD. AMD's a cheaper yet faster option.


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ what server cpus you are talking about ?? Server cpus don't worth the premium you pay for it if your primary need is gaming 

AMD cpus offers supreme value for money granted - but for gaming ( as I said before many times ) nothing beats a core i7 2600k when OCed with a good cooler and a P67 mobo.

The only reson for which Op can wait may be the release of AMD's bulldozer platform or the release of Z68 chipset with some minor price drop in current SB cpus line up


----------



## YatharthRai (Mar 28, 2011)

Digit Team created an ultimate gaming rig in December Issue, I think that's the best gaming config rig yet.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2011)

I think this thread had already lived its course.


----------

